# mice pregnat



## palmerl49 (Jan 5, 2011)

hi guys im new to the breeding mice thing 
i got a snake and i started for that purpose i got a apir of mice two females that are pregnat i just noticed thaey were as of jan 3rd
they were with the male for about two weeks maybe three i lost track well i got them both in there own bins im just waiting for babys now about how long does it take after they start showing i think they are very close i just dont know thanks and i hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

They usually get big 1 to 4 days before they give birth. At least that has been my experience. What kind of snake do you have? I have 7 corn snakes


----------



## palmerl49 (Jan 5, 2011)

hi i have a ball python she is about a year old and thanks for the reply my mice gave birth last night one had five the other had ten holy crap that alot of babys what ever will i do now lol this goping to be an exsperience some thing ive never done ever i might just like it lol


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Mice are adicting  What colors are the mom mice? Any idea on what color the dad is?


----------



## palmerl49 (Jan 5, 2011)

they are both solid white


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

i thought i'd come on here and say hi, as i am going to be doing the same soon. i have a royal python, a Pantherophis spiloides, and a rosy boa.

did you chose white because that's what you could find localy or is it your preferance?


----------



## palmerl49 (Jan 5, 2011)

white is all the pet shop had at the time i would have liked to breed rats for her but i dont have the space for those yet


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

i used to, rats are lovely, like little dogs. i never fed any of them to the snakes though because quite frankly it never even crossed my mind till recently when someone sugested it to me; that maybe my snakes should get a more 'free range' organic feeder and the feeders themselves would get a beter quality of life. my rats had an epic house though, i built my last pair a 5 story tower that was 6ft x 3ft x 2.5ft though, i don't have the space anymore either with all the snake tanks spiders and dog taking up all my spare time and space.


----------

